# Motorhoming up East coast. Give us a wave when we pass!



## Channelcrosser (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi everyone

We are new to this site and have found it very interesting.

We are travelling around Italy by motorhome. We have just spent three months in Sicily and now we have returned to the mainland at Reggio. We are travelling northwards now, very slowly, up the east coast, currently at Catanzo.

Our sort of itinerary is as follows:-

W/c 24th March. Crotone
Wc 31st March, Taranto and Bari 
Wc 7th April, foggia, termoli, pescara
We 14th April, Ancona 
Wc 21st April, Ravenna, Venice 
We 28th April, Vicenza, Verona 
Wc 5th may, Brescia 

We would be vey pleased to meet up if there are any social meets or gatherings anywhere. Otherwise give us a wave when we go by!

Have a great day,

Channelcrosser.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

if your not selling pegs , you are welcome to drop into pretoro on your way smiley


----------



## Channelcrosser (Mar 14, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> if your not selling pegs , you are welcome to drop into pretoro on your way smiley


No problem......we are not selling pegs but my wife would sell me for nought!


----------

